# Fluid Style Now Available



## Dave

Our current style (which will still remain the default) has been outgrown by a lot of our members who have added a lot to their profile fields, signature, etc. that show up with their posts. Because of this, the posts go over the border of the table, as you may have noticed.

To fix this, I have released a new style that conforms to the width of your screen, so you won't see the posts going over the edge of the page. (Which doesn't hurt functionality, but isn't very good looking.) To access this new style, go to your *Edit Options page* and scroll to the bottom. The very last option is to change the forum style. Change to "Default Style (Fluid)." Or you can use the Quick Style Chooser, which is located on the bottom left corner of every page.

I hope you all like this new addition to the website!

:ilmc:


----------



## kendal

i like it


----------

